# Old Gaggia Baby OPV mod



## FixB (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi!

I've just got a used Gaggia Baby. As running clear water through showed me that a complete cleaning was *really* needed, I've dismantled most of it to get it cleaned.

Before putting everything back, I took a picture and wondered if anyone would be able to tell me (looking at the pics), if there is an adjustable OPV like on the Classic or not and if yes, where it is ?









Thanks!


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Which model is it? Got a pic of the front?


----------



## FixB (Nov 23, 2014)

Yes, it's this one :










(the photo is not mine: it's from this page: http://www.partsguru.com/GaggiaBaby.html )


----------



## colm1989 (Nov 17, 2014)

What year is it? It probably doesn't need the OPV adjusted, get a gauge and see what the brew pressure is at


----------



## FixB (Nov 23, 2014)

I don't know which year. You may be right !


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

If you do wanted do the OPV, the brass valve on the pump has a hex bolt inside ( facing down) adjust that to adjust pressure


----------

